# www.turkishtumblers.com delted my acoont for no resone



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

*its done*

??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Dont worry about it.some people mistake another being blunt as being rude,when you probably just say what you mean.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Not trying to defend the guy,but you were jumping into a lot of posts giving conclusions left and right,which some honestly made no sense.You even accused the guy of attacking you in a post,in which he never mentions you or your replies . He was just trying to help a fancier out.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Hasseian--I know "exactly" how you feel. I'm sure I was misunderstood because of how/where I used certain words.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sky tx said:


> Hasseian--I know "exactly" how you feel. I'm sure I was misunderstood because of how/where I used certain words.


Sky: Really? Where have you been deleted from then?

hasseian_313: If you have been removed from another site, that is between you and them, please don't drag pigeon talk into it


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

John and/or Terry-you banned me for 7 days because you misunderstood what I typed. Maybe even twice?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> John and/or Terry-you banned me for 7 days because you *misunderstood *what I typed. Maybe even twice?


I think they banned you because they *UNDERSTOOD *what you typed.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Hasseian--I know "exactly" how you feel. I'm sure I was misunderstood because of how/where I used certain words.


How is the message below for a misunderstanding?

Private Message: O-Well

Today, 06:58 PM
sky tx's Avatar 
sky tx sky tx is online now
Matriarch

Join Date: Feb 2005
Location: Texas
Age: 74
Posts: 1,292
O-Well
ptras ** ** *** *** ******* *** * **** *******-***** *******-****** ******-****** ******** #$%^&&
**** *** ********** ** *******
Forward Message


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

That was a Privite P/M to ptras
No need to send Privite P M's-or "watch" your wording-they will be posted anyway.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

sky tx said:


> That was a Privite P/M to ptras
> No use to send Privite P M's-or "watch" your wording-they will be posted anyway.


Well when they are that rude i dont blame him, like cmon. This site isnt suppose to be trash talking eachother, its suppose to be helpful.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I am appalled! While it isn't really "kosher" to post a private message here on the forums, I'm shocked and ashamed to see that this happened on Pigeon-Talk. 

My suggestion to any member that receives such offensive private messages is to report that message and its contents to the moderators.

My sincere apologies to any member who is getting such things sent to them. 

This instance is being handled momentarily.

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

ptras said:


> I think they banned you because they *UNDERSTOOD *what you typed.


LOLZZZ


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

ya you should report it


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Dear hasseian,
I have never been banned from a forum but I have had mods call me down once. It is very easy to come accross as agressive when you are simply saying what you believe is correct. When you type no-one can see you smile or wink. It is a tricky medium to communicate in. Stick with what you intend to say and leave off any accusations or comments about another persons motivation or intent. Only they actually know what they feel. The one time I had a mod contact me was over a Halloween decoration on a haunted display sight. It was silly and when I looked at what I had written they were right, it was much more hostile than I ever intended. I no longer get into tirades.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah i kno its ok im over it


----------

